# Would you buy them?



## MGBee (May 25, 2004)

TBH Folks:

This is my first year with TB hives and I will admit I am hooked after only 2 weeks.

My company is a furniture manufacturer here in NC and we run current CNC technology for all of our wood parts. CNC routers, saws etc.

I hand ripped my 32mm top bars from 4/4 red oak this year. Next year I plan on running them on a moulder. I'll run in 6' or 8' lengths, one pass and they're done. If you would be interested in buying some of these (4/4 oak), I'll price them and we will go from there. Sure took me a long time to hand rip and bevel 120 bars this year.

I am also going to set up a program on the CNC to build hive parts -- sides, bottom, back, and front. Dovetail construction, all from shop scrap, 3/4" or 1" plywood. 

If we could arrive at a common size, I think they would be pretty cheap.

Are you interested?

Regards,
Miles


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet. I'd be interested if the price was right. Oh and they were 19" long.


----------



## KSbee (Feb 18, 2005)

I'd be interested as well. Will your CNC machine accept AutoCad files to work from? You may contact me by e-mail to discuss further ([email protected]). Thanks


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

If SLO-SYN CNC language is still used, I can
help out with programming, but I expect that
SLO-SYN went the way of paper punched tape
CNC "programs".


----------



## MGBee (May 25, 2004)

Chemistbert:

I would run the bars in 5'or 6' lengths (ship UPS that way) you cut to the length desired. 

KSbee:
I'll contact you to discuss.

Doesn't seem to be much interest yet, as top bar guys are like me -- very cheap-- and wanting to experiment with hive and bar design. That said , I'll still run my own bars and hive parts this year and post a price for those interested.

Regards 
Miles


----------



## Butterchurn (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm interested!

Ron


----------



## onebigchaos (May 20, 2005)

i am interested how much do you charge?


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

I am too..


----------



## LET (May 24, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

I think most of the fun is building them myself.


----------



## Wayne Miles (Jan 4, 2006)

I am interested. Contact me please or post here.
I can drive to Kernersville or meet you at the NC State meeting in Clemmons.

I am new to this BB, have been a beekeeper for 1 year and wish I had known of TBH's before I started.


----------



## Beesplease (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm interested. What hive dimensions did you use this year?


----------

